# [FIX] Superuser.apk not building correctly



## GavChap (Jan 10, 2012)

Add the line below to the Android.mk in packages/apps/Superuser


```
LOCAL_AAPT_INCLUDE_ALL_RESOURCES := true
```
This will force it to build with all resources, and makes it exactly the same as the Market version. So now it will support the HP touchpad screen size properly, and stops the force closes on clicking settings.

I've added this fix to gerrit r.cyanogenmod.com already.


----------



## notshy (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for finding the fix !!!!


----------



## dudemaaan (Feb 1, 2012)

Another fix is to download superuser update fixer and check force run when it says no problem found. After su update fixer runs and errors just download su from market.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

dudemaaan said:


> Another fix is to download superuser update fixer and check force run when it says no problem found. After su update fixer runs and errors just download su from market.


Or you can come here > http://androidsu.com/superuser/ > Download the one for ICS > Flash it every time you update/install a ROM.


----------

